# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tài liệu hướng dẫn solidworks simulation

## laodai

Chắc năng phân tích và mô phỏng trên solidworks rất hay bạn có thể sử dụng để tính toán, phân tích lực và mô phỏng hay tính toán ứng suất của một vật thể trong quá trình nó hoạt động, hoạt động đơn lẽ hoặc hoạt va chạm với vật khác nhờ vậy người thiết kế cơ thể thiết được ở những vị trính nào sản phẩm sẽ nguy hiểm và dễ bị phá hủy từ đó sẽ giúp đưa ra những chuẩn đoán chính xác nhất về sản phẩm đây là một quá trình trong thiết kế sẽ làm tối ưu hóa mọi vấn đề trước khi đi vào sản xuất.

Module solidworks simulation [/URL]này không nhiều người biêt sử dụng hầu hết chỉ học về thiết kế trên phần mềm nhưng có thể hói đây là một trong những tính năng nâng cao và khá hay để bạn có thể thực hiện phân tích và đánh giá sản phẩm trước đi đi vào sản xuất thực tế. Đây là tài liệu được chia sẻ từ các trang mạng khác và lá luận văn tốt nghiệp của một sinh viên được thực hiện rất đầy đủ và kỹ lưởng, khi công nghệ về CAE này vào đưa vào trong việc sản xuất cơ khí thì không hề có nhiều tài liệu bằng tiếng việt có thể giúp những người có nhu cầu có thể học được và đây là một trong những tài liệu rât bổ ích có thể giúp bạn hiểu và sử dụng được module này thông quá nội dung hướng dẫn chi tiết của tài liệu

Link tài liệu: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxN...ew?usp=sharing

----------

kcnc, tinhdhmo

----------

